# PHP: Value aus DB lesen und in Select-Box anzeigen lassen



## rene_kochan (22. Dez 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe ein Formular entwickelt und die Inhalte der Select-Box problemlos in einer DB gespeichert. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich einen Wert der Select-Box in meiner DB gespeichert habe und gerade nicht weiß, wie ich mir diesen Wert wieder in meiner Select-Box anzeigen lassen kann. 
Also hier mal die Kurzfassung meines Problems:

```
<select name="anrede" size="1">
<option value="1">Frau</option>
<option value="2">Mann</option>
</select>

<?php
anrede = $_POST["anrede"];
//SQL-Befehl....
?>
```
Das funktioniert ja so ohne Probleme. Mich interessiert jetzt aber eher der Weg genau umgekehrt. Also das Auslesen geht ja so: 

```
$anrede = $ds["anrede"];
```
Dabei wird ja die entsprechende Anrede ermittelt und angezeigt. Doch mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich jetzt quasi das selected="selected" in die entsprechende option-Zeile per PHP schreiben kann, so dass in meiner Select-Box auch die entsprechende Auswahl erscheint und nicht die Standardauswahl.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke im Voraus für die Antworten!
Tschau!


----------



## Ice-Tea (22. Dez 2008)

Weil Weihnachten ist:  


```
if (anrede == "Mann"){

echo "<select name='anrede' size='1'>";
echo "<option value='1'>Frau</option>";
echo "<option value='2' selected='selected'>Mann</option>";
echo "</select>";
}else if (anrede == "Frau"){
echo "<select name='anrede' size='1'>";
echo "<option value='1' selected='selected'>Frau</option>";
echo "<option value='2'>Mann</option>";
echo "</select>";
}else{
echo "<select name='anrede' size='1'>";
echo "<option value='1'>Frau</option>";
echo "<option value='2'>Mann</option>";
echo "</select>";
}
```
EDIT:
(kleine korrektur)
hatte vergessen das php ein echo zum ausgeben braucht.


----------



## rene_kochan (22. Dez 2008)

Hallo!
Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe da wohl heute nicht genau nachgedacht, aber so kurz vor Weihnachten ist das ja zu verzeihen.
Tschau!


----------

